# Carmelo=Half Puerto Rican?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Link 




> Salvador Vilella can't help but think of what could have been when he watches Nuggets star Carmelo Anthony. The general manager of Puerto Rico's senior national basketball team wishes Anthony had chosen to play for his team.
> 
> Since Anthony visited Puerto Rico upon graduation from high school in 2002, Vilella has been aware of a little-known fact: Anthony is half Puerto Rican and half African-American. Anthony's father, Carmelo Iriate, was from Puerto Rico. He died of cancer when Anthony was 2.
> 
> Because of his father's Puerto Rican ties, Anthony is eligible to play for Puerto Rico during this summer's Olympic Games in Athens. But because Anthony can play for only one country during his Olympic career, he will pass on Puerto Rico in order to stay eligible for the United States team.


Didn't know that. Makes sense that he wouldn't join the Puerto Rican team though, because he will be on the US team in the future, and he shouldn't want to be in another Steve Nash situation where he's carrying his team through a lost cause every 4 years.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Link
> 
> 
> ...


the Puerto Rican team would be a threat, with Melo, Carlos Arroyo, Daniel Santiago...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Puerto Rican isn't really an ethnic group. 

He is either black, white or native indian. Chances are his pops was just a black puerto rican.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Puerto Rican isn't really an ethnic group.
> 
> He is either black, white or native indian. Chances are his pops was just a black puerto rican.


Maybe not I guess, but the point I was trying to get across was that he could choose to play for the Puerto Rico National Team.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Melo can't play for Puerto Rico if he wants to play for team USA in the future.. The Olympics rules are that once you play for one country, you can't play for another.

Edit: Sorry, for stating this obvious, I misread the 1st post, & thought this was overlooked.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Didn't know that. Makes sense that he wouldn't join the Puerto Rican team though, because he will be on the US team in the future, and he shouldn't want to be in another Steve Nash situation where he's carrying his team through a lost cause every 4 years.


Ouch. That hurts for our Canadian team. Steve Nash's job is no lost cause. What he has done to improve Canadian basketball in the last 5 years in incredible.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Carmelo=Half Puerto Rican?*



> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch. That hurts for our Canadian team. Steve Nash's job is no lost cause. What he has done to improve Canadian basketball in the last 5 years in incredible.


That is true, you guys are on the above average level on the world-landscape, but I said that to say that trying every 4 years to beat the US (that bronze medal-thing isn't happening again) is basically a lost cause, because, yes, he works his butt off for you, but where does it _really_ get you in the olympics. This is going to come across as an ignorant statement, but its the truth... I'm saying that trying to play the U.S. national team when you are a team like Canada.....is a lost cause, until there is a major change.


----------



## generalmcg (Apr 19, 2004)

True USA teams _should_ be the best but look what happened a couple of years ago in the Olympic trials. With a lot of the best players we have to offer not even wanting to play theres always a chance for an upset. I agree that if our actual "Dream Team" was on the court no one would stand a chance but as long as almost-allstars continue to dominate the roster I wouldn't be suprised if we lost a few games again.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> he shouldn't want to be in another Steve Nash situation where he's carrying his team through a lost cause every 4 years.


Steve Nash shouldn't be carrying the team Jamal Magloire, Rick Fox, and Todd MacCalluh could of played on the team. It's bad. Canada could be half decent tho in future years if Magloire plays, and Dalembert (Canadian citizen) does and Denham Brown.

But about Melo, it would be stupid for him to play for Puerto Rico, it would be like Duncan playing for the Virgin Islands.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

i never knew carmelo was half puerto rican before. and him and christina aguilera, wow id rather go with J LO!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> and he shouldn't want to be in another Steve Nash situation where he's carrying his team through a lost cause every 4 years.


it shouldnt be a matter of carrying a lost cause, it should be a matter of representing who you are, thats what the olympics are all about. im not saying i dont like carmelo for passing on puerto rico, if he is proud of being american he should be able to play for team usa too. im just saying youre making it seem like a burden to represent your country if their basketball program isnt that great and that everyone should play for the states if they get the chance since there is a good chance that they'll get the gold. doesnt this defeat the purpose of having the olympics in the first place?


----------

